# F-650 with 6.0 powerstroke



## Wilburn Parks (May 16, 2001)

Does anyone on this site own one? If you do what do you think of it? Enough power? what is warranty on this engine in this type of truck? thanks for any answers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I don't have one in a 650, and I sure wouldn't buy a 650 with a PS. I have 3 in 550's and a 350, fairly trouble free, but I would stick with the Cummins or the Cat, if those are still the options. Have one of each in a F800 and F750, respectively.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

you defently want a cat or cummins in a F-650. I test drove a F-650 with a 6.0 only a Dp tuner (chip) would give it the power it needs.


----------



## Wilburn Parks (May 16, 2001)

How could the cat or cummings have more power if they are rated same as far as horsepower and torque. I do have a cat in a F650 but around his area I found only one and it has a powerstroke in it. I am not disagreeing with you that a cat or cummings would be better I am just seeing if a powerstroke would give me problems, that why I would like to find somebody that owns one with a powerstroke. I drove a 650 w/ powerstroke and couldn't tell any difference in power compared to mine with a cat. I am just worried about dependability. Thanks for any replies. Wilburn


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Wilburn Parks said:


> How could the cat or cummings have more power if they are rated same as far as horsepower and torque. I do have a cat in a F650 but around his area I found only one and it has a powerstroke in it. I am not disagreeing with you that a cat or cummings would be better I am just seeing if a powerstroke would give me problems, that why I would like to find somebody that owns one with a powerstroke. I drove a 650 w/ powerstroke and couldn't tell any difference in power compared to mine with a cat. I am just worried about dependability. Thanks for any replies. Wilburn


not to take over the thread. but are you related to dave parks?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.commtruck.ford.com/ctw/default.asp

Take a look here. I don't see where the PS 6.0 comes anywheres close to the Cat in HP or torque ratings. The Cummins also has it beat.

The Cat and Cummins are true medium duty rated diesels. Not sure if the 6.0 in the 650\750 has all the so called upgrades that Ford gave to the smaller SD's or if it is just the VT365 set up the same as International does.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

PremierLand said:


> not to take over the thread. but are you related to dave parks?


Mark
Its Daves Dad.

Mike


----------



## Wilburn Parks (May 16, 2001)

Mike is right I'm Dave's dad. I've got the booklet from ford with all the combinations and yes the cat does go up to 300 hp but my 03 f-650 only came with 210 hp cat. I haven't seen a cat around here come with a 300 cat in it off the lot. So this engine would put out as much as cat just worried about dependability of powerstroke. Even though dealer swears this is as good as cat. I don't know? He is a salesmen. Can you trust what they say? If I was smart I would have ordered one early in year but I'm just to carefull sometimes. Dealers around Detroit area just don't stock these trucks and selection is very limited. I think the reason they order them with powerstroke is they are a lot cheaper than cat. This is why I'm looking for someone who owns one and can tell me first hand about their experience with powerstroke. thanks wilburn


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Wilburn Parks said:


> Mike is right I'm Dave's dad. I've got the booklet from ford with all the combinations and yes the cat does go up to 300 hp but my 03 f-650 only came with 210 hp cat. I haven't seen a cat around here come with a 300 cat in it off the lot. So this engine would put out as much as cat just worried about dependability of powerstroke. Even though dealer swears this is as good as cat. I don't know? He is a salesmen. Can you trust what they say? If I was smart I would have ordered one early in year but I'm just to carefull sometimes. Dealers around Detroit area just don't stock these trucks and selection is very limited. I think the reason they order them with powerstroke is they are a lot cheaper than cat. This is why I'm looking for someone who owns one and can tell me first hand about their experience with powerstroke. thanks wilburn


I don't own one but I investigated buying one this spring. I own 3 of the 6.0's and I wouldn't consider one because I thought they were underrated for the way I would use the truck. If you don't plan on using it to it's max and beyond on a regular basis you may be OK w/one. If you will regularly be carrying heavy loads & trailering I would opt for the CAT or Cummins. The CAT & Cummins are motors that are at the lower end of what they were designed for v.s the 6.0 that is maxed out for it's design. Just my $.02


----------



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

we have a f750 with the cat and the first 10ft fisher plow ever mounted on a d-rated 750 and its a beast all low end power great for moving snow


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Why would you want a light duty engine in a medium duty truck? There's no question about it, Cat or Cummins......(there's no G in Cummins)


----------

